# Server 2003 fernsteuern



## blonde (1. April 2004)

Ich möchte gerne meinen Windows Server 2003 mit einem Windows XP Pro Computer fern-steuern/warten. Was empfehlt ihr mir dazu?


----------



## brahtwurst (1. April 2004)

ab 2000 glaube ich kann man das über remote-desktop machen, ich verwende jedoch auf allen servern VNC. einziges manko: der bildschirmschoner muss deaktiviert werden.
wenn du nur aufs ADR willst, kannst du dir auch ein snap-in auf deinem rechner einrichten.


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

hallo,
wenn du auf dem Server den Terminaldiest laufen hast, hat M$ ein wunderbares Tool zur Remotesteuerung eines Servers über Web zum Download bereitgestellt.
Such mal bei M$ nach tswebsetup.exe.

Wenn du nur die Dienste verwalten willst, hat brahtwurst schon gesagt, kannst du das adminpack installieren und alle mmc von deinem Rechner aus verwalten.
gruß
melfoers


----------



## Spazz (2. April 2004)

Hi,

es geht mit dem remotedesktop! Oder was ich verwende DameWare! Super Tool aber nicht ganz billig!


----------



## melfoers (2. April 2004)

tsweb ist kein remotetool, mit dem ich mir einen Bildschirminhalt eines entfernten Systems anzeigen lasse. Vielmehr logge ich mich mit dem Benutzer-Account auf der Maschine an und verwalte das System remote als TerminalServer Client.
Der entfernte Server muss nur eingeschaltet sein.
gruß
melfoers


----------



## low-group (3. April 2004)

Idealadministrator ist auch ein sehr gutes Tool für sowas.


----------



## zippir (6. April 2004)

Übrigens: Wenn du dich für Remotedesktop entscheiden solltest, besorge dir den aktuellsten XP-Client. Da kannst du auch mit */console* die aktuelle Sitzung vor die Nase holen und musst nicht als zweite Sitzung drauf, welches zu Problemen mit schlecht programmierter Software führen kann.

Hier der Link: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=A8255FFC-4B4A-40E7-A706-CDE7E9B57E79


----------



## brahtwurst (7. April 2004)

wie geht das mit " /console " ?
wo kommt der parameter hin?


----------



## zippir (7. April 2004)

Beispiel:
In Remotedesktop "192.168.1.50" würde eine zusätzliche Sitzung auf der Maschine mit der IP starten. Aber "192.168.1.50 /console" würde die aktuelle Sitzung auf dein Rechner bringen. Dies kann aber nicht die Standartinstallation in XP sondern wie oben beschrieben die neuere Version.


----------



## brahtwurst (8. April 2004)

hmm, im feld "computer" geb ich doch das ziel als IP oder Rechnername ein.
Wenn ich den Parameter da noch hinter setze macht er mir nen fehler, kann den Rechner nicht finden?


----------



## zippir (8. April 2004)

Eben deswegen sollte man die neueste Version vom Link oben herunterladen und installieren. Diesen Effekt hatte ich auch immer bis ich die neueste Version 5.2.3790.0 installiert hatte.


----------



## brahtwurst (8. April 2004)

uups, dachte hätte die neueste, grad vor ein paar tagen runtergeladen.
war dem aber nicht so, werds nochmal ausprobieren!


----------



## brahtwurst (8. April 2004)

juups, scheint zu funzen.
dafür gibts aber ein paar neue "fehler":
die menüleiste oben bleibt, auch wenn man den haken bei den verbindungsoptionen rausnimmt.
und der monitor am server mag das garnicht haben, wenn man sich mit /console einloggt, sieht recht wild aus


----------



## zippir (8. April 2004)

Mag stimmen. Die Monitorprobleme habe ich zwar nicht aber die Menüleiste oben ist da. 

Für meine Zwecke reicht es. So habe ich mich von der Turnschuh-Administration verabschiedet.


----------

